# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Producción Orgánica  Planet Organic (Londres 2010)

## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados usuarios de AgroFórum.pe: 
Es un agrado para mí poder compartir con ustedes las imágenes que pude tomar de una tienda especializada en el comercio de productos orgánicos, llamada *Planet Organic*, y que está ubicada en Londres (Gran Bretaña). Allí pude encontrar todo tipo de productos orgánicos, tanto frescos como procesados; e incluso algunos productos peruanos que jamás hubiera pensado encontrar en Londres; como por ejemplo, harina de lúcuma, harina de maíz morado y harina de maca; pero la realidad es esa. 
Aprovecho también este mensaje para agradecer de manera muy especial al administrador que me recibió -cuyo nombre ya olvidé- pues me trató muy bien y me permitió fotografiar su tienda a mi antojo. Obviamente le dejé una tarjeta de presentación de *AgroFórum.pe* y le comenté acerca  del reconocimiento que venimos ganando internacionalmente los peruanos como proveedores de productos orgánicos de calidad, así que espero sinceramente poder ponerme en contacto con ellos  para mostrarles las fotos que tomé de su tienda y para ver si están interesados en adquirir algunos productos orgánicos del Perú para su exitosa tienda. 
Voy a ir subiendo la imágenes de a pocos, así que espero les gusten, y que se puedan hacer una idea de lo que significan los productos orgánicos para los consumidores europeos 
Saludos :Wink: Temas similares: Oportunidades para la producción orgánica del Perú en Londres, Gran Bretaña y la UE. SIUVA 2010: 11vo Simposium Internacional de la Uva de Mesa (14 y 15 de Setiembre, 2010) TECNOAGRO PERÚ 2010 - I Exhibición Internacional de Soluciones Agrícolas y Agroindustriales (11, 12 y 13 agosto 2010) Organic Expo 2010 Expo Perú Ecuador 2010 (Quito y Guayaquil) Del 24 al 25 de marzo de 2010

----------

golcito18

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Unas fotos más...

----------


## golcito18

Estimado Bruno, si no es molestia podrias poner una lista de los productos organicos peruanos que hay en esa tienda, gracias

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Otras más...

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Más fotos...

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Más fotos...

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Estimado Bruno, si no es molestia podrias poner una lista de los productos organicos peruanos que hay en esa tienda, gracias

 Respondiendo a tu pregunta golcito18, sólo encontré los productos que mencioné en el primer mensaje de este tema: harina de maca, harina de maíz morado y harina de lúcuma. Ahora; lo curioso es que son productos producidos aquí seguramente, pero son comercializados por empresas extranjeras -si no me equivoco-. Allí vas a poder apreciar cuáles son esas marcas que comercializan esos productos peruanos en Londres. Además, como habrás podido ver, hay productos como aceitunas, quinua, mangos, paltas, uvas, ajos, kion o jengibre, mandarinas, nuez de brasil, café, cacao, chocolates, etc, etc, que producimos aquí con excelentes resultados y que podríamos ofrecer a dicho mercado. 
Ahora que he terminado de publicar las fotos, voy a enviarles el enlace a los de *"Planet Organic"*, para ver si se muestran interesados y empiezan a buscar más productos orgánicos del Perú. 
Saludos a todos. 
PD: En el foro de Comercialización voy a publicar más fotos sobre productos orgánicos comercializados en Londres, así como productos convencionales que podríamos proveer a dicho mercado.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados usuarios de AgroFórum.pe: 
Comentarles que me puse en contacto con la gente de Planet Organic, y decirles que se mostraron muy interesados en lo que les podemos proveer como país productor "orgánico". Me comentaron que ellos no importan ningún tipo de producto, pero me pasaron un par de contactos que sí importan productos orgánicos de todas partes del mundo. Por suerte, esta empresa también se puso en contacto conmigo y también se ha mostrado muy interesada en conocer toda nuestra oferta de productos orgánicos. 
Por eso, les pido a todos aquellos productores orgánicos del país que deseen exportar su producción a Inglaterra, que me contacten cuando tengan sus productos en stock o cuando estén próximos a cosechar. Recuerden que están interesados en todo tipo de productos orgánicos, ya sean frescos, procesados o deshidratados; y que existe una gran oportunidad de introducir productos exóticos peruanos como la lúcuma, la maca, la chirimoya, el aguaymanto, y todo aquello que se pueda relacionar como "Alimento de los Incas". 
Bueno, espero poder encontrar interesados en este tema, porque muy amablemente se ha puesto en contacto conmigo esta importante empresa importadora de productos orgánicos en el Reino Unido, que a su vez, se ha mostrado muy interesada en saber más de los productos orgánicos que cultivamos en nuestro país. 
Saludos; y espero poder ayudar a los interesados. 
Bruno

----------


## kscastaneda

Una libra esterlina = $1.56 
UVA --> 0.69 libras x 100g = 6.9 libras x kg = $10.76 x kg
AJO --> 0.99 libras x 100g = 9.9 libras x kg = $ 15.44 x kg
KION --> 7.90 libras x kg = $ 12.32 x kg
PALTA --> 1.69 libras c/u = $ 2.64 c/u 
Excelente, habrá que volverse exportador !!!

----------


## pedroski

Estimado Sr. Bruno 
Si aún mantienes ese contacto con los importadores de Inglaterra te agradeciría mucho que puedas ayudarme en conseguir información para el aguaymanto, necesito sus contactos, quienes son, las caracteristicas del producto y precios de compra. 
Desde ya estoy agradecido. 
saludos, 
Pedro Borja

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Estimado Sr. Bruno 
> Si aún mantienes ese contacto con los importadores de Inglaterra te agradeciría mucho que puedas ayudarme en conseguir información para el aguaymanto, necesito sus contactos, quienes son, las caracteristicas del producto y precios de compra. 
> Desde ya estoy agradecido. 
> saludos, 
> Pedro Borja

 Estimado Pedro: Planet Organic no realiza ningún tipo de importación y ellos compran todos sus productos allá mismo. Mantengo contacto con un cliente inglés con el que estoy viendo un tema de camote de piel morada, pero no tengo mucho para contactarte con algún importador de aguaymanto.  
Si te sirve de algo, sé que el precio FOB por kilo de aguaymanto en el Perú bordea las US12,50 ó US$13. Aprovecho en contarte que mantengo contacto con algunos productores de aguaymanto en el Perú, y por lo que he podido negociar con algunos interesados, el problema a veces es conseguir la cantidad de producto que requieren (5TN ó más). 
Cualquier interesado, ya sabes que puedes contactarme para ver si unimos fuerzas entre todos para cerrar algún negocio importante con el aguaymanto. 
Saludos

----------

